# How long after being gelded can a gelding be fertile for??



## bonbeau (18 November 2011)

Hi,

When would it be safe to put a gelding in with mares after he has been gelded? 
I have had a varied response from looking online and talking to people so wondered what everyone on here would say to get a better idea!
I have heard 30 days up until 6 months...which is quite a wide span!


----------



## holmedown (18 November 2011)

i've always been advised 6 weeks


----------



## Alexart (18 November 2011)

6 weeks is the norm.


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 November 2011)

bonbeau said:



			Hi,

When would it be safe to put a gelding in with mares after he has been gelded? 
I have had a varied response from looking online and talking to people so wondered what everyone on here would say to get a better idea!
I have heard 30 days up until 6 months...which is quite a wide span!
		
Click to expand...

There's safe - in terms of not getting mares in foal - and then there's safe - as in not trying to get mares in foal (or kill geldings!)

The answer to the first is 4-6 weeks except for 1 in a 100 who might still manage it up to 8-10 weeks allegedly!  The answer to the 2nd - well it depends entirely on the individual - his age, his temperament and socialisation before gelding, and whether he was used as a stallion before gelding.

I have a 6 year old who was gelded in the spring!  he is still very much aware he WAS a stallion - on some days he still thinks he is!  I certainly wouldn't turn him out with other horses yet!


----------



## supagran (19 November 2011)

I agree with Janet George - we have a gelding (who is now 16) bought him as a 5 year old, gelded 6 months previously.  He had been used several times so knew what it was all about (he'd previously jumped INTO a stable to get to a mare - and successfully served her!).  Even now 11 years later we have to be very careful turning him out with mares as if he goes out with a new one he will try and cover her, and he is very opinionated with geldings - he is definitely the top horse and won't accept another dominant gelding - in fact I think there could possibly a serious fight if we weren't extremely careful with him and someone (or some horse) could get seriously injured!


----------

